# Eclipse RCP vs. "any other Swing based RCP"



## tuxedo (22. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab diese Woche eine Eclipse RCP Schulung in der Firma. Hatte bisher eigtl. immer mit Swing gearbeitet und noch kein RCP benutzt.

Das Eclipse RCP hat schon was an sich. Würde das gerne auch für private Projekte nutzen. Aber was mir daran "überhaupt" nicht gefällt, ist, dass ich SWT zu benutzen habe. Okay, ich kann auch die SWT-AWT-Bridge nehmen und da Swing dann drauf setzen. Aber das soll ja nicht so der bringer sein wenns um etwas aufwendigere Eventdurchreichungen geht. 

Bevor ich mich jetzt durch alle möglichen Frameworks durchkämpfe, wollte ich mal Fragen:

* Welche anderen RCP Frameworks gibt es denn, die auf Swing basieren?
* Haben die dann auch so Features wie das von Eclipse (z.B. speichern der View-/Perskeptivenkonstellation beim beenden etc..) oder gibts da größere Unterschiede?
* Was ist mit der Geschwindigkeit? Netbeans RCP soll ja das Swing-Gegenstück zu Eclipse's SWT-RCP sein. Hab gehört Netbeans RCP sei da (vermutlich in Abhängigkeit von der Projektgröße) langsamer?
* Arbeite bevorzugt mit Eclipse als Java-IDE. Mit welchem Swing-RCP-Framework lässt sich denn in Eclipse basteln?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jan 2008)

> Mit welchem Swing-RCP-Framework lässt sich denn in Eclipse basteln?


Was soll den das bedeuten?
Eclipse RCP ist Eclipse mit der minimalen PlugIn Konfiguration + das was du rein packst.  ???:L


----------



## tuxedo (22. Jan 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Mit welchem Swing-RCP-Framework lässt sich denn in Eclipse basteln?
> 
> 
> Was soll den das bedeuten?


Soll heissen:

Ich will mit Eclipse eine RCP-Anwendung basteln die <irgendeine RCP-Platform> benutzt, statt der Eclipse RCP ... Hintergrund: Ich will nicht unbedingt meine IDE wechseln um eine RCP-Anwendung, welche nicht auf Eclipse RCP basiert, zu bauen.

Damit ich das mit Eclipse "vernünftig" machen kann, müsste es da ja wieder irgendwelche Plugins geben die mich dabei unterstützen...

Sowas in der Art hab ich gedacht.

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jan 2008)

Dafür ist mir nichts bekannt.
Für Netbeans RCP nimmst du Netbeans, für Eclipse RCP eben Eclipse oder IntelliJ.


----------



## byte (22. Jan 2008)

Und was is an SWT so schlimm?


----------



## Guest (22. Jan 2008)

Wie wäre es mit Qt? http://trolltech.com/products/qt/jambi/index
Sieht inzwischen nicht schlecht aus...man könnte damit arbeiten.


----------



## tuxedo (22. Jan 2008)

@byto

Naja, finde SWT irgendwie umständlich. Einen anderen "Grund" hab ich nicht. Mir gefällts halt nicht so.

@Wildcard
Kennst du vielleicht SPRING RCP und kannst dazu was sagen? Hab da nicht wirklich viel brauchbares an Infos gefunden. 

@Gast
QT... Muss ich mir mal anschauen.

Arbeitet hier jemand mit Netbeans RCP und kann was darüber sagen? Oder kann schon jemand ein Resumee ziehen und das ganze mit Eclipse RCP vergleichen? Vor-/Nachteile?

- Alex

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jan 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Wildcard
> Kennst du vielleicht SPRING RCP und kannst dazu was sagen? Hab da nicht wirklich viel brauchbares an Infos gefunden.


Nein, ich habe mit Eclipse genug zu tun, da heißt es Scheuklappen aufsetzen...
Ich bin auch kein großer SWT Fan, aber mit JFace wird die Sache annehmbar und das Form Toolkit von Eclipse ist gold wert. Solche Widgets habe ich in Swing immer vermisst.


----------



## *Hendrik (22. Jan 2008)

Eclipse RCP vs. NetBeans Platform: A Developer's Insights


----------



## *Hendrik (22. Jan 2008)

www.toedter.com/blog/?p=14


----------



## tuxedo (23. Jan 2008)

Das Eclipse Forms Toolkit schaut schon nicht schlecht aus.
Werd' mir jetzt mal noch die zwei PDF's aus Toedter's Blog anschauen... 
Danke mal soweit für die Hinweise und Tipps.

- Alex


----------

